# Preseason Game Thread: Game 2 vs. Warriors



## OdenRoyLMA2 (May 23, 2008)

Another exciting night? I certainly hope so. 

Game is televised on KGW @ 7:00.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

baron davis just cried.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

deanwoof said:


> baron davis just cried.


Why? *He* doesn't have to face the Blazers today.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

With the Warriors' style of play, I'm thinking more Rudy-Sergio highlights are on the way. Just hoping no one gets hurt.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This is going to be an interesting game because I want to see how the Blazers follow up last night's spectacular game. I doubt we'll see a game chock-full of highlights, but I'm eager to see more of this exciting team.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope someone can provide a link to those of us out of state (please?)...


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Im excited to see Oden vs. Beidrins, not to offend Hawes, but tonight is much more likely NBA match up for Oden.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i dont know about you, but i'd be crying if i were part of the clippers organization. 

the webster injury just put a damper on this game..


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone know what the HD channel in Eugene is for the game? I know in Eugene it's KEVU but there should be a HD channel. Thanks


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> I hope someone can provide a link to those of us out of state (please?)...


+1

Please


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Driew said:


> Anyone know what the HD channel in Eugene is for the game? I know in Eugene it's KEVU but there should be a HD channel. Thanks


Anyone know?


----------



## alf (May 4, 2003)

http://www.kgw.com/sharedcontent/video/makeASX.php?title=beloint_kgw&live=1


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

alf said:


> http://www.kgw.com/sharedcontent/video/makeASX.php?title=beloint_kgw&live=1


thank you thank you thank you


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oden looking dominate! Glad Nate took a time out, Oden look like he could use it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Is anyone's out sound off a bit on HD?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, first Blazers game I've seen in HD and I love it!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

27-26 Blazers after 1.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice tip at the end.

Rudy going for a bit too many flashy moves. Costing himself some turnovers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not to bad considering it's a back to back game and two of our starters are out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Actually 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bayless and Sergio out there together. Interesting combo.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Love Oden hitting FTs! Going to be quite a weapon!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice listening to KP during the game.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

man, luke jackson sucks if the offense doesn't revolve around him. 

and as i type this he drains a 3. 

ugh


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

Oden is a monster


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

Aldridge and Oden will be amazing for what 5? 10? 12 years?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ for as long as the salary cap can keep them together. 

dion dioaw, or whatever his name is, is a great find. real athletic jumping everywhere. 

is brandon wright still wearing braces?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

!!!!! Sergio A Rudy!!!! Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

Salary Cap? That won't matter, we will be over the cap for years


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Spanish Connection!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Sergio To Rudy!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

53-49 Blazers at the half.

Not a bad game considering the players we have out.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

i saw this play coming when nate called TO =D


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> man, luke jackson sucks if the offense doesn't revolve around him.
> 
> and as i type this he drains a 3.
> 
> ugh


Luke is missing very easy shots. Ones we know he can make. I think he looks pretty good at there. (Despite his shoting woes)He has an excellent basketball IQ. His shot will come around. I think he is a good fit with all the other shooters we have. We need good passing from the 3.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

What's with Travis? He's hardly done anything in the 12 minutes that he's played. No rebounds, assists, or blocks. And he bricked all 5 of his field goal attempts.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

That was a pretty brilliant play out of the timeout to end the half..
With the defense worrying about Sergio and LaMarcus' pick and roll, Rudy is cleared out on one side and sneaks behind his defender for the alley-oop.
That's why Nate's the best coach out of timeouts.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to love Oden with 10 points and 9 rebounds in 15 mins of the first half.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

is webster even at the game?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> is webster even at the game?


I'm not sure. I wouldn't be surprise if he isn't considering he just injured it last nite and they probably don't want him to put any weight on it. Maybe at the game but doing rehab.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

batum is the new hustle guy! YEAH!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm starting to love Batum!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Mike Rice just said "one of the better looking families" about the Dickau's when they zoomed in on Dan's wife.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, Batum brought us back. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Batum needs to develop a jump shot, he's passed up a couple open shots in the quarter. But he's going to be a real player.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

OUCH! Poor TO


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy! It's not over as long as he's playing!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

How many steals does Rudy have now?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To bad Oden isn't going to play any more. I know it's only preseason so I understand it, but I'd like to see how he would do under these circumstances. Oh well, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> Mike Rice just said "one of the better looking families" about the Dickau's when they zoomed in on Dan's wife.


I've heard them called twins before, but families?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, no! Rudy injured!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Whew, don't look as bad as it seem originally.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Cancel the freakin' exhibition season or it's time to start Steven Hill, Luke Jackson, Jammal Tatum and Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

.....................is half our team injured?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Martell out.
Blake out.
Frye out.
Rudy probably out for rest of preseason.
Gotta be careful with Roy.
Gotta be careful with Oden.

Looks like Nicolas is going to see a bunch of PT in the preseason, which will be good for him.
I'm glad we've got all this depth.


----------

